# Oil Stocks



## j.williams

Who else thinks now is the time to invest in oil stocks for long term investment?


----------



## GavThomas15

I do. I've bought Woodside petroleum stocks because over the next couple of years, oil demand will go back to normal and the price will rise back up to its 2013 price.

At the moment there is a temporary glut of surplus oil, but as more oil companies go bankrupt or stop exploring for new oil deposits, the demand will rise again.

It's just basic logic.


----------



## ah_keh

thanks for the tip!!


----------

